# Sustanon 250 organon holland real or fake?



## msu16366 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got these from a reliable source  
the labels are the same height with no round edges, however the word contains is spelled conteins.   I am kind of worried about these now. Does anyone have legit pictures or have some info about this brand of sustanon 250.  The amps where taped toghether and you may see my dogs hair on them. thanks for any input.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 10, 2005)

I've neer seen any like these. Real organon sust has yellow writing on it. Look at the pic in the pic forum.
Don't list sources initials.


----------



## Stu (Apr 11, 2005)

I asked a few guys who reckon these are good, portugese apparently


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jun 19, 2012)

*there real i have the same ones and there the best*

there real !! i love them


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 20, 2012)

they are sustanon from italy. good one if they are real one. but that one are also most fake sustanon in Europe.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 20, 2012)

I have never seen Organon use a label, only painted amps.  I've used their sust in the past, and I can say for a fact that it looked nothing like those...  However, that's not to say it's not genuine.


----------



## darebear7 (Jun 20, 2012)

wait..wait..did you just say are these real or fake?..i got these from a reliable source?...let me ask you this my friend, if its so reliable why are you worried???


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 20, 2012)

in Italy they always come like this ones! always!
and in turkey they are also on lable and amp is brown,but that one are most fakes!


----------



## Grozny (Jun 21, 2012)

msu16366 said:


> I got these from a reliable source
> the labels are the same height with no round edges, however the word contains is spelled conteins.   I am kind of worried about these now. Does anyone have legit pictures or have some info about this brand of sustanon 250.  The amps where taped toghether and you may see my dogs hair on them. thanks for any input.




its more than obvious that this is copy  just take a look a label on the amp see picture,but if u got it from reliable source even a copy is g2g


----------



## sonofsam1975 (Jul 8, 2012)

hi......i have been them from my guy for a while and there real , mine are from portagese rememebr organon has many pharmauitcal companies threw out the world , i know mine are real because its the only thing i'am using if you listen too all these guys on here you will go crazy !! yes there are fake sustanon 250 i had 500 amps made by oragano from kracahi eeven the new one s from pharmatec obs are under dose so relax and enjoy what you have .


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 9, 2012)

If its from a reliable source then it should be good.I never seen those but I'm no expert.The best way is.to just try it.


----------

